# Boost Gauge



## TurboKing09 (Feb 25, 2011)

does anyone here have a boost gauge somewhere else except the vent.. if so what spot and where did you get it from?  

THanks


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

I just put mine on this week. New South Performance spectrum boost gauge and column pod. It mounts right on the steering wheel column and is right in the line of sight. I love mine and the only thing that I can't see on the dash in direct line of sight while driving is the redline. Plus you can easily change the color of the backlighting on the gauge with the touch of a button on the back. I color matched mine by having white numbers and the red needle to match stock gauges. 

Here's where i got it: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/interior11.html 

:beer:


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

BTW here's a link to what it looks like installed and some more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nce-Boost-Gauge-Kit-yet&p=52555816&viewfull=1


----------



## TurboKing09 (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah i like this one alot better... is there any other spots ppl put them on or this is just these two?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TurboKing09 said:


> yeah i like this one alot better... is there any other spots ppl put them on or this is just these two?


 Osir, mounts where the ash tray is.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> Osir, mounts where the ash tray is.


 O sure they do


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> Osir, mounts where the ash tray is.


 if its a mechanical gauge i would shy away from using the OSIR pod. that has got to be a huge PITA to wire.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thats looks like my house lol


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> thats looks like my house lol


 that plastic shed lol?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

These guys said that they were working on a TT/A3 round vent version:
http://www.p3cars.com/
Much more than a boost gauge though.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Osir, mounts where the ash tray is.


 why look all the way down there to see your boost? driving hazard maybe? but definitely inconvenient in my opinion. 

also why have to buy 2 gauges when the only thing that you really need to monitor in an A3 without a BT is just boost :screwy:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

The best one I've seen is a digital one that went where the card slot is. I want that one but not sure how it was done.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> The best one I've seen is a digital one that went where the card slot is. I want that one but not sure how it was done.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


 That one is tight but it's basically a cyberdine electronic boost gauge mounted behind the opening for the card slot with a piece of red plastic film put over the opening of the card slot. This would be very costly of an install if you don't install it yourself 

also electronic boost gauges aren't as accurate :thumbdown:


----------

